# Bucktails?



## sstephenson4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I like to fish from the surf, and i want to get more into trying bucktail jigs, and pompano jigs. What all can I catch with a bucktail from the surf? How should I fish it? IF you guys dont think i should use bucktails, tell me suggestions of what to use. ALso, most of the time i fish at gulf shores alabama.:fishslap:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's easier to name what you can't catch with them. I grew up surf fishing in gulf shores and if I had to pick two lures to surf fish with for the rest of my life it would be a 3/4-1oz white buck tail and a krocodile spoon.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

2nd that...grew up throwing 1/4 oz. yellow/white bucktails from pensacola - navarre...

They'll catch anythng that you can put it in front of. Also try tipping it w/ a small sand flea for pomps and small minnows for other toothy critters.

Good luck


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I just started fishing in the gulf last year from my yak (within a mile) and from the beach. I have to say a white bucktails are without question the lure that I have cought the most fish off of. I make 3/8 oz white on white bucktail with a 12 in steel leader in my yak and catch everything I would catch trolling out there Blues, Spanish, Kings, Reds, Bobos ,and even sharks. I make them cause I couldnt find them around and got tired of looking.

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Fishing*

I will second what Chris says about a single lure. They included jigs in survival kits for years. If I had to chose one only; it would be an 'albino'(white head with white skirt).

I have caught almost everything on a jig except a shark.

I make my own jigs and teasers but am getting closer to one particular color combination which is a chartreuse head with either a pink, white or combination skirt. I do 'sweeten' my jigs with a piece of fresh peeled shrimp or GULP! C2


----------

